# مطبات تخفيف السرعة في الشوارع مصدر لتوليد الطاقة



## رشيد الديزل (28 فبراير 2009)

مطبات تخفيف السرعة في الشوارع مصدر لتوليد الطاقة






ستبدأ في بريطانيا إقامة مطبات في الطرق لتخفيف سرعة السيارات يمكن استخدامها في انتاج الطاقة الكهربائية التي اطلق عليها اسم «مطبات السرعة الخضراء». وستساعد هذه المطبات في انتاج الكهرباء اللازمة لاضاءة الشوارع واشارات المرور، واشارات الطرق وذلك ضمن مشروع أولي يطبق في لندن ثم يعمم لاحقا في جميع أنحاء البلاد.
ويقول بيتر هيوز المهندس صاحب الفكرة «انها مطبات لتخفيف سرعة السيارات ولكنها تختلف عن المطبات التقليدية فهي لا تؤذي السيارة ولا تجعل البنزين يتسرب عندما تمر فوقها بالسيارة كما أنها تتمتع بميزة إضافية هي انتاجها للطاقة مجانا ومن دون مقابل».
ويضيف هيوز وهو مهندس كان يعمل في السابق مستشارا للأمم المتحدة حول الطاقة المتجددة «غذا لم يتم استغلال هذه الطاقة الناتجة عن مطبات السرعة فإنها سوف تهدر». وهذه المطبات التي تتراوح تكلفتها فيما 20 إلى 55 الف جنيه استرليني، وفق حجمها.
وتتكون من سلسلة من المنصات تمر عليها حركة السير وترتفع هذه المنصات وتنخفض حيث تقوم بتحريك دواليب تحت الطريق. ويؤدي هذا إلى تشغيل محرك ينتج طاقة ميكانيكية. ويمكن لموجة مستمرة من حركة سير السيارات التي تمر فوق المطب إنتاج ما بين 10 إلى 36 كيلووات من الطاقة.
وتستطيع هذه المطبات انتاج ما قيمته جنيه إلى 3.6 جنيهات استرلينية من الطاقة في الساعة، ولفترة 16 ساعة في اليوم أو ما بين 5.840 إلى 21.024 جنيها استرلينيا في العام. والطاقة التي لا يتم استخدامها يمكن أن تخزّن أو أن توصل بالشبكة العامة للكهرباء.
ويقول هيوز «مع التدفق المستمر لحركة السير فإن أربعة من المطبات المستخدمة لتخفيف السرعة تكون كافية لتشغيل كل اعمدة الاضاءة في الشارع، والاشارات الضوئية واشارات الطرق لشارع يمتد لمسافة ميل. وهذا المطب لا يحدث أي ضجيج ومريح وآمن بالنسبة للسيارات. وهو لا يوفر فقط طاقة لا تلوث البيئة، بل ينتج طاقة مجانية. وإنه حال سداد تكلفة نفقات المعدات. فإن جميع الانتاج بالمجان». ومطبات انتاج الطاقة هذه يمكن رفعها للقيام بوظيفة تخفيف سرعة السيارات أو مسطحة على مستوى الطريق، حتى إن قائد السيارة الذي يمر فوقها لا يعرف بوجودها.
وأكد متحدث باسم مجلس منطقة ايلينغ في غرب لندن أنه تم تخصيص مبلغ 150 ألف جنيه استرليني لتمويل المشروع وأضاف «ان المبلغ خصص لعام 2009 ــ 2010، أما التفاصيل حول عدد المطبات ومواقع اقامتها فما زالت تحتاج الى بعض اللمسات الأخيرة. فهي فكرة مبتكرة ويسعدنا أن نكون مشاركين فيها».
وقال هيوز إنه يجري محادثات مع أكثر من مائتي مجلس محلي مهتمين بتطبيق هذا النظام.
وكانت مطبات السرعة استخدمت في المملكة المتحدة لأول مرة في عام 1981. وهنالك ما يقدر بحوالي 30 ألفا منها في لندن وعدد مماثل في بقية أنحاء البلاد. ويكلف مطب السرعة العادي حوالي ألفي جنيه استرليني.

1- تصل السيارة إلى المطب الذي يكون مرتفعاً وعند مرور العجلتين الأماميتين فوقه تنخفض المنصة
2- تنتقل هذه الحركة بواسطة عمود للربط تجعل الاسطوانات تعمل بحركة دوارة.
3- ينتج المحرك طاقة تصل إلى حوالي 36 كيلووات
4- تزود الطاقة الناتجة عن ذلك بالكهرباء أعمدة إضاءة الشوارع والإشارات الضوئية للمرور. أما الطاقة الفائضة فإنها إما أن تخزن أو تضم إلى الشبكة العامة للكهرباء​


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (3 مارس 2009)

فعلا مشاركة ملفتة للنظر ... وفكرة جيدجدا .....

اتمنى يوما ان نرى طريقة لاستخلاص الطاقة من السيارات السائرة عليها ...


----------



## الطاقة الشمسية (3 مارس 2009)

فكرة رائعة تستحق الذكر و لكن ارى انها غير مجذيه بدول تكون الطاقة الكهربائية بها رخيصة كدول الخليج و دول بتروليه لا تهتم وزاراتها بترشيد الطاقة الكهربائية.


----------



## abed1988 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

ارجو من اخواني المساعدة في هاذا الموضوع بمذكرات او مراجع او طريقة البحث في هاذا المجال وهاذا بريدي الاكتروني [email protected]


----------



## abed1988 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

[email protected]​


----------



## م باسل وردان (20 سبتمبر 2011)

فكرة رائعة جدا
فعلا معلومة رائعة


----------

